# What to do when your contact goes MIA..



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm just curious what you guys do when your gear contact goes MIA for days/weeks after you got a confirm "sent" notification. 

Let me know.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd call the cops if I were you


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 29, 2014)

samcooke said:


> I'd call the cops if I were you



Well duh..


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2014)

Whats a gear contact.....just take your car to a mechanic.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 29, 2014)

Just kidding bro, it's never happened to me.
See, I have the type of source that would call me to let me know he's about to close down shop and having a close out sale.

You gotta trust your source brother.  But it does happen and it's the price we all pay to play.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 29, 2014)

samcooke said:


> Just kidding bro, it's never happened to me.
> See, I have the type of source that would call me to let me know he's about to close down shop and having a close out sale.
> 
> You gotta trust your source brother.  But it does happen and it's the price we all pay to play.



Well, word around here is they have a long history but this is my second order.  First time it came in a week.  Not this time and well. You know how it is when you're expecting it to be here and everyday you check its not.  SUCKS!


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 29, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Whats a gear contact.....just take your car to a mechanic.



I should of took mechanics in HS.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

Cut your loses and move on


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 29, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Cut your loses and move on



Thats the worst thing too.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, it sucks, but there's nothing you can do.  Just wait and hope they come through some day, but if not . . . All you can do is move on and be happy if they went down, you didn't go with them.  In the grand scheme of things, not getting an order really isn't the worst thing that can happen.


----------



## MeatHead Outdoors (Jan 29, 2014)

^^^^ Agreed.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2014)

If your talking about Pinnacle Labs they are infamous for scamming, they go away then return with bullshit excuses.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 29, 2014)

Uncle Z takes a lot of vacations.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> If your talking about Pinnacle Labs they are infamous for scamming, they go away then return with bullshit excuses.



No, I've never hit them up.  There isn't a website for my contact.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 29, 2014)

CrazyWhitey said:


> No, I've never hit them up.  There isn't a website for my contact.



Are you gonna tell us who it is?


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

you count your losses and move on.... either find someone at the gym to just sell it upfront for more or pay less and take a risk online


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 29, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Are you gonna tell us who it is?



No shyt suspense is killing me.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah man its crazy at the gym... Expeeeensive.


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 29, 2014)

Just eat it bro, and move on. Don't sit around crying about getting scammed. Shit happens when you let it happen.  Don't be so quick to buy from just anyone.


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

best tip i can give you when trying out new sources is order what you can afford to lose op, shoulda bought like a vial and see if it comes to you, rather then full stack all at once sure you'll have to pay for shippign twice but rather lose the $20 over the $200, know whatimsaiyian?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

It sounds like he's used them before.  Not knowing who it is it's hard to say.  Might have gotten busted, might have gotten spooked and is just laying low for a while, Might be on vacation, might be selectively scamming.  It's not amazon.  You take what you get.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2014)

i would jump in the lake


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cry and call it a day


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 29, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Uncle Z takes a lot of vacations.



https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...=safe&realattid=1357275436149637120-local0&zw


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Hire BigBen to track them down with an adrenaline fueled erection!!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Yeah man its crazy at the gym... Expeeeensive.



Not if you jack their shit up it ain't


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Not if you jack their shit up it ain't



I have the best shit at the gym.  Don't give him any ideas


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I have the best shit at the gym.  Don't give him any ideas



Except for Rumpy. Off limits


----------



## Bravo187 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had the same shit happen to me a couple months ago... You just have to cut your loses and move on as much as that sucks... I'm still trying to find a legit source and hopefully I find one before I get my tax return in about 2 weeks... Lol


----------



## Bravo187 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like Blob said you can hit up the gym! But expect to pay a freakin' arm and a leg for it....


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 30, 2014)

Id start posting signs on utility poles and lost ads on craigslist.  If hes gone long enough you might be able to get something on milk cartons.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Id start posting signs on utility poles and lost ads on craigslist.  If hes gone long enough you might be able to get something on milk cartons.



Haha. I can see it now "have you seen this gear? If so please contact Astro-Labs"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Id start posting signs on utility poles and lost ads on craigslist.  If hes gone long enough you might be able to get something on milk cartons.



I believe the police require someone to be missing at least 48hrs before opening up a missing persons case....or is that Broscience?


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 30, 2014)

^^^ Yeah what's the name of the lab?


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 30, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Are you gonna tell us who it is?




That wouldn't be respectable..  They're outta Nevada.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 30, 2014)

chicken wing said:


> Just eat it bro, and move on. Don't sit around crying about getting scammed. Shit happens when you let it happen.  Don't be so quick to buy from just anyone.



This wasn't the first order.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 30, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...=safe&realattid=1357275436149637120-local0&zw




Whats this?


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 30, 2014)

Bravo187 said:


> Like Blob said you can hit up the gym! But expect to pay a freakin' arm and a leg for it....



I'm in Vegas.. I'm sure it would be crazy expensive.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2014)

I would never buy from anyone out of Nevada because they let others things go like gambling and whores so when it comes to other stuff they go hard on a person very hard.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 30, 2014)

CrazyWhitey said:


> Whats this?



Were you able to open it? Someone mentioned uncle Z. That was a pm Z sent me. We didn't get off on the right foot. I'm surprised I'm still walking around.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Id start posting signs on utility poles and lost ads on craigslist.  If hes gone long enough you might be able to get something on milk cartons.



Haaahaa a billboard might help as well


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I would never buy from anyone out of Nevada because they let others things go like gambling and whores so when it comes to other stuff they go hard on a person very hard.



What's wrong with gambling and whores??


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> What's wrong with gambling and whores??



Nothing wrong with either.......However if you have a gambling whore, thats a different story...


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 30, 2014)

CrazyWhitey said:


> That wouldn't be respectable..  They're outta Nevada.



Pussss

We're not asking for their personal name & contact information.... this is the uncensored section and if you tell the lab name it may keep others from being ripped off too.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 30, 2014)

i usually go to GNC and ask where the pre work out is.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 31, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Pussss
> 
> We're not asking for their personal name & contact information.... this is the uncensored section and if you tell the lab name it may keep others from being ripped off too.



Immortal Labs


----------



## lrbvt1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone.... I'm a new to this site. Just lost my connection do to him getting out of it. The place he got it from is emails only... No site & they aren't taking new members. This place has been awesome I have no clue what to do?!?!? Any one with advice? I really don't trust website! The labs that only do emails are the best!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2014)

lrbvt1979 said:


> Hello everyone.... I'm a new to this site. Just lost my connection do to him getting out of it. The place he got it from is emails only... No site & they aren't taking new members. This place has been awesome I have no clue what to do?!?!? Any one with advice? I really don't trust website! The labs that only do emails are the best!



I would suggest starting your own intro thread in the new members section, youll get more response. Make sure you tell us about your self and not just that you lost your source and are looking for a new one. This is not a source board.


----------



## lrbvt1979 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not here to play games or make friends... No disrespect to anyone I just need to find a way to order from these people that we have been using for years or find a new lab that operates the same way as the lab we have been using!!! The lab that he was using hasn't excepted new members for a few years now . This lab is amazing!!! The prices are lower then any other lab I have used & the way the mail it is genius!!! They only operate threw email. No web site no custermer service # just email... Never once have been burned! Sucks that they aren't excepting new members! If anyone has suggestions on a good lab please privet message me. A little about me.... I'm a correctional officer at a max prison, I'm 230 lbs last cycle was 
Test 250 14 week 
EQ 200 14 week
Wasn't impress eat all!!! I have used test 250 for my last few cycles & I aboslutle love it!!!! But the EQ wasn't that great for me... The cycle I have had best of luck with is .
Test 250 14 week
Deca 200 14 week
Dball 50mg a day 6 week
Any input on cycles are welcome?


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Feb 3, 2014)

lrbvt1979 said:


> I'm not here to play games or make friends... No disrespect to anyone I just need to find a way to order from these people that we have been using for years or find a new lab that operates the same way as the lab we have been using!!! The lab that he was using hasn't excepted new members for a few years now . This lab is amazing!!! The prices are lower then any other lab I have used & the way the mail it is genius!!! They only operate threw email. No web site no custermer service # just email... Never once have been burned! Sucks that they aren't excepting new members! If anyone has suggestions on a good lab please privet message me. A little about me.... I'm a correctional officer at a max prison, I'm 230 lbs last cycle was
> Test 250 14 week
> EQ 200 14 week
> Wasn't impress eat all!!! I have used test 250 for my last few cycles & I aboslutle love it!!!! But the EQ wasn't that great for me... The cycle I have had best of luck with is .
> ...





Bro, this isn't your thread.. start your own with this question.  Use common sense!


----------

